# Battery never shows 100% after full charge



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone else have this problem?

My battery never shows a full charge (100%) after fully charging it (over night, or otherwise). It always shows anywhere from 94%-99%

I've tried calibrating it by wiping the battery stats after a new ROM flash + full charge, but still shows a max of 99%. I think it has maybe showed 100% 1-2 times in the past, but drops to 98-99% faster than normal.

I am mixing between the 2100 mAH and 1800 mAH batteries using the Samsung external charger. I recognize that charging the 2100 in the external charger may pose a problem since it is designed for the 1800, but the problem persists when charging the 2100 while in the phone, plugged in, too.

Never had this problem on the Droid X or Droid Charge when swapping external batteries with chargers.


----------



## huizingajm (Oct 31, 2011)

I have this same problem. I use Switch WIdget Pro and I have the battery indicator on there and I have only showed Full 3 times. I also have both batteries but I don't have and external charger. So that is not you problem.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Try this. Keep your phone plugged in to the charger. Reboot the phone with the charger still connected to the phone. Wait a couple of minutes and check to see if it displays Full.


----------



## stark23x (Dec 27, 2011)

Batteries never stay at 100%. Manufacturers fudge displays to alleviate consumer complaints about not getting "full charge" but you already are getting it. Batteries regularly charge to 100% then slightly discharge to stop the battery from, you know, exploding.

It's normal. Stop worrying.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

stark23x said:


> Batteries never stay at 100%. Manufacturers fudge displays to alleviate consumer complaints about not getting "full charge" but you already are getting it. Batteries regularly charge to 100% then slightly discharge to stop the battery from, you know, exploding.
> 
> It's normal. Stop worrying.


not being 100% is a good thing because if you don't charge to 100% you cannot charge PAST 100%. Overcharging kills batteries.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Unplug it for a second, and then plug it back in.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

This happens with my circle battery widget. It'll show 97 or 98 and the phone will display as charged. While the battery fluctuates from 90-100% to keep the cell for deteriorating, I think it's a difference in API calls between ICS and GB that cause it to report that way, and an update for the app would fix the problem.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Unplug it for a second, and then plug it back in.


This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The phone charges to 100% and then charging stops. It will still show 100% on the display until it is unplugged and the battery changes. If you leave it plugged in once it hits 100%, it stops charging until it drops back down to 90-95%, then it will start charging again. It does this to help prolong the life of the battery.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

imnuts said:


> The phone charges to 100% and then charging stops. It will still show 100% on the display until it is unplugged and the battery changes. If you leave it plugged in once it hits 100%, it stops charging until it drops back down to 90-95%, then it will start charging again. It does this to help prolong the life of the battery.


The galaxy nexus does not do this, nor does any smartphone I know of do this. I've left my phone to charge overnight countless times and have never woken up to anything but 100%. And contrary to public belief, discharging until 90-95% before charging again would not help prolong the life, it would actually hurt battery life. Lithium ion battery technology will wear down over time based on a combination of the age of the battery, how long its been used, how many charge-discharge cycles it has been through, temperature, and many more factors. There's not much anyone can do to avoid, or substantially hinder, the wearing that these batteries receive over time. As long as you're not operating them at really high temperatures and not doing a full discharge (to the point where there's NO charge left, android will shut down well before it gets to this point), you're good to go and can do pretty much whatever you want to these batteries without causing much harm. You can't trickle charge it until it explodes, there is no memory effect, so you can charge and discharge it whenever you like, you can leave it plugged into the wall well after the battery gets to 100% and it's still plugged in, because the battery no longer charges/discharges.


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

If you unplug it at 99 and plug it back in for a couple minutes, it'll go to 100.


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

XDA has a good write up on this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=871051


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

mech_egr said:


> XDA has a good write up on this:
> http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=871051


I don't think that guide is applicable to our phone. The Galaxy Nexus has a max17040 fuel gauge (link) which does its own monitoring of the battery and auto-calibrates itself via it's own hardware and reports it back to Android. It is accurate with a ±12.5mv error rate and updates in real-time. He used an app on 2 year old hardware to calculate. If our batteries were allowed to drop to 90%, we'd see the drop from 100% to 90% in real-time as soon as you took it off the charger

Once our batteries reach full capacity, they stop charging/discharging. This eliminates damage/wearing to the battery.


----------



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

The notion of stopping at 100% and charging it back up when it hits 90% sounds absurd. That would harm the battery over time, not help it.

Batteries fluctuate. Just because it says 99 or 100 does not mean that is what it is. A full charge is a full charge. The battery percent text is just a gauge. I have seen 100 to 85% drop in an hour, but from there it will slow down because you are hitting the "bell curve" of the battery's charge..

I have also seen my battery go from 55-54-55-56 and back down to 54. That is proof that the battery percent the phone shows is not accurate because how could my phone gain charge and then lose it.

Nope.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

wickedblitz said:


> The notion of stopping at 100% and charging it back up when it hits 90% sounds absurd. That would harm the battery over time, not help it.
> 
> Batteries fluctuate. Just because it says 99 or 100 does not mean that is what it is. A full charge is a full charge. The battery percent text is just a gauge. I have seen 100 to 85% drop in an hour, but from there it will slow down because you are hitting the "bell curve" of the battery's charge..
> 
> ...


1. You are wrong here, the pace at which it charges after dropping to 90 is extremely minimal (Also known as a trickle charge). Leaving your battery at 100 and continuously topping it off would be much more harmful.

2. What the battery has is what the battery has.

3. That has to deal with the OS over compensating for use and expecting it to go lower than what it does then re calibrates itself to what it actually has, the battery percentage is off because of this.

Yep.


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

mech_egr said:


> XDA has a good write up on this:
> http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=871051


Or this one? >>> http://www.androidcentral.com/bump-charging-what-it-and-how-do-it


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

stark23x said:


> Batteries never stay at 100%. Manufacturers fudge displays to alleviate consumer complaints about not getting "full charge" but you already are getting it. Batteries regularly charge to 100% then slightly discharge to stop the battery from, you know, exploding.
> 
> It's normal. Stop worrying.


Hahaha...that I'd exactly correct sir. The exploding comment made me laugh hehe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Had this issue on my thunderbolt. Started at about a max of 98%. Over time the max charge percentage dropped to 86%.

Started noticing the problem after switching out to extended batteries and generally messing with my phone an excessive amount (roms, scripts, kernels, etc.)

I tries every battery, every charger, every everything you could think of for months.
Turned out it was a messed up charging port. Called Verizon, they told me to do a factory reset, which I told them I did 80 times before I called them. When they realized they couldn't do anything else, they sent me a new one through warranty, so I unrooted and sent the old one back. Refurb charged full and generally ran better than my old one.

So if problem persists and bothers you, send it in.


----------

